# Tavira Garden



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi y'all! 

My wife and I are looking to stay at the Tavira Garden which looks good. Anyone been there and can give an impartial review for us please? We will be in Portugal for the month of June.

Many thanks, Tony


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

These are some online reviews I found, I stress these are not my views.
Tavira Garden is a lovely complex, very peaceful and relaxing. We disagree with the previous contributor. A few apartments at the front of the complex look out over the road, but most of the complex is very quiet. There are beautiful gardens and lots of birds. The facilities are very good including two great pools, a good restaurant and a tennis court. Tennis is important to us, so we were pleased with the quality of the court.
We were delighted with the apartment. It was in a cul-de-sac and was beautifully furnished and very much home from home. Having always stayed in hotels before, it was so much nicer to be in an apartment with lots of personal touches.
There’s a good supermarket a few minutes walk away.
We liked the 10 minute walk into Tavira and Tavira itself was perfect for us. Not too touristy, but with lots of restaurants and cobbled streets to wander around.
We really enjoyed our stay and would like to spend more time here.

And

Very near an extremely busy and noisy main road and also noise from the railway. The complex is just too far out of town, you don't really want to have to get in the car every time you go out. The apartment smelt of sewage and we will not go back. Tavira itself is lovely


----------

